# Detailingworld™ Review - Wowo's Quick Detailer



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

Again, a huge thank you to Fraser over at Wowo's for the very generous box of stunningly presented goodies I received. This review follows on from the previous Awesome foam and Wax shampoo reviews which you can find here if you haven't already read them:

Awesome Foam - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381675

Wax Shampoo - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382178

As before, the background info on the company can be found on the earlier review of the Awesome foam. For more info on Wowo's and the line up of products Fraser offers, please visit https://www.wowos.co.uk/.



*The Product*

So this is review number 3 of 6 on the Wowo's products sent out to me. Today I have Wowo's Quick Detailer to put through it's paces in a few different uses. As with the full range of products it has the same shape bottle and very smart, old school branding. The contents of this bottle were of a very vibrant pink liquid with a lovely bubblegum scent (a personal favorite of mines).

The description on the Wowo's website describes Quick Detailer as the following:

"Wowo's Quick Detailer is the daddy of quick detailers. Other quick detailers looks at this and ask why they are not this awesome. Simply spray on and wipe off to a high shine, deep gloss and great durability. Done." 

Quite the bold statement Wowo's claims on this QD, here is hoping it lives up to the hype.

*The Method*

Wowo's directions for using the Quick Detailer are as follows:


"1. Give the bottle a good shake.

2. This product can be used in various ways, from removing light soiling between washes, topping up protection between waxes or anywhere else on the car that needs a quick wipe down.

3. Make sure the trigger sprayer is facing away from you unless you want to eat or wear the product (we don't advise this).

4. Simply Spray on and wipe off with a deep pile microfibre towel or cloth.

5. Apply a second coat for extra shine." 

Instructions wise nothing really stands out as different and you use it like any other QD. Moving onto the testing and right away I decided I would try this in a few different scenarios to be thorough. Any QD should offer an array of different uses and this one is no different.

The car was snow foamed, rinsed and 2BM washed using Wowo's appropriately named Awesome Foam and the super slick Wax Shampoo. At this stage I was ready to finally crack out the QD and put it to use.

As a drying aid

After the 2BM wash and rinse my car obviously had some water laying on the panels. Using my bonnet as a test panel, I applied a few spritz of QD to both the bonnet of my car and 1 side of my folded drying towel, noting how excellent the spray trigger was at applying fine, even mists of product.



The drying towel slid across half of the bonnet in a very smooth fashion before being flipped and another pass performed again with no grabby feel.



Looking at the bonnet, this lifted all of the large water particles and left very little in the way of streaks. The bonnet also felt very smooth to the touch, a feature I look for in QDs. Full marks for the Wowo's Quick Detailer as a drying aid then, a very good start.

As a water spot remover

This was a little difficult to photograph but I managed to capture it. Here we are looking at the drivers side front wing where there was some water spots purposely left and allowed to dry.



A few spritz were applied to 1 side of plush Korean MF cloth and spread across the panel. The cloth was flipped and buffed to an extremely glossy finish. Water marks? What water marks!



Effortless really with no pressure required. The amount of gloss and reflection on the panel is worth noting and there was absolutely 0 streaks left behind again. This QD almost completely disappears with the initial pass and anything remaining vanishes within the seconds, really impressive stuff so far and again the smoothness of the paint afterwards is an absolute joy.

As a glass cleaner

Next we have some yet to be dried windows. Now I find sometimes these can be a pain for streaking or being grabby with my plush MF towels/drying towel. I would normally pass my drying towel over all my glass during the drying stage before returning with a glass specific cloth and glass cleaner to remove the water streaks and smears. Now this isn't part of the instructions from Wowo's, I simply wanted to test it in as many scenario's as possible so a single mist was applied directly onto the glass.



The same plush Korean MF cloth used on the rest of the car was then spread over the glass, flipped and buffed. To my amazement this was actually better than many glass cleaners with glass specific cloths I have tried ON DRY GLASS.



There was again no streaks left behind, only perfectly smooth and clear glass. In theory this also would add some protection to my already sealed windows and that is 3/3 now, there seems to be a trend progressing here.

Gloss enhancement

Added gloss from a product is always difficult to gauge and often just an opinion. That said, a look at my bonnet purely from the Wowo's Quick Detailer as a drying aid was impressive.



At this stage the full car had now been complete, not only did it look superb but felt it also with the paint super smooth to the touch. It wasn't super reflective like a sealant but more like the finish you get from a wax with plenty of depth and warmth in the paintwork.





As always with any photo's I take, the HDR is off here so you can really appreciate how good this QD is. Again it breezes another test, that is 4/4 now and it's looking like this is something special.

Protection

Now I have tried many QDs all promising excellent beading and durability. Most have fallen well short of their initial claims it has to be said, not terrible but never quite making me go 'wow'. This Wowo's Quick Detailer so far has blown me away but the final test is protection. To test this, I have some before shots of the beading on my paintwork after the 2BM wash.



The wax on my car is now 3 months old and is all but dead as you can see from the beading.



With these photo's representing protection before the QD wipe down, water was misted onto the bonnet (drying aid) and the roof. Firstly the bonnet:





The beading was fantastic. This wasn't even on a dry panel but despite that looks better than just about any other QD I have ever tried on a DRY panel beading wise.

And on the roof, even more impressive when used on a dry panel. 




Truly outstanding. The beads were tall, round and uniform. I have had freshly waxed paint that didn't produce beads anything like this.

How long does it last though is the next question. Well these photo's are 2 weeks later and the car hasn't been touched since.







Quite clearly the protection is still going strong and the beads still look excellent. Now my testing stopped here but having spoken to Fraser, he has a panel on a daily only protected with this QD and at over 2 months now the panel is still beading reasonably well. 2+ months from a silky smooth applying QD? This is one hell of a product.

*Price*

The price for the 500ml bottle supplied is £13.99 and available here https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-quick-detailer/. The price is slightly higher than you would expect to pay compared to the competition but with 1-2 spritz per panel all that is required, along with the performance on offer I think it is very reasonable.

This will only further be improved when larger 5L bottles become available.

*Would I use it again?*

My god yes. This is without a doubt the best Quick Detailer I have ever came across and I have tested quite a few.

*Conclusion*

The best QD I have used and by quite some way as well. I don't think I have ever came across a product since I started writing reviews where I haven't thought 'This could be better if'.

There really isn't a thing I would change about Wowo's Quick Detailer. The bottle looks great, the spray head is fantastic, the product smells lovely, it is a joy to apply/remove with no smearing or grabbyiness, the resulting beading/protection left behind from a simple spray/wipe Quick Detailer is astonishing and I love how smooth the paint/glass feels afterwards.

This walks right into my detailing bag, no questions asked as I really cannot fault it. An absolute cracker of a product from Wowo's.



Thanks for reading!



_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

